# Funny Sins you have committed



## Pieman (15 Mar 2012)

I'll start: 

Once I visited a girl working in a group home for troubled teenagers. One of the people there was a kid with schizophrenia. The girl who worked there told me he would cut out pictures of old men and put them in a briefcase, saying they were spies who were watching him. Also he would put odd packages in the mailbox and think that the government was sending them to him. The kid happened to come downstairs, and she introduced me. "I'm Steve." he says. I say "Hi Steve....*whispers to him* I'm the government." and I gave him a sly grin as he backed up the stairs and dashed into his room. Apparently he is still watching out for me. ha!


----------



## beach_bum (16 Mar 2012)

Sorry.  Failing to see the humour in tormenting someone with a mental illness.  :


----------



## Infanteer (16 Mar 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Mar 2012)

Is laughing as you're watching a video of epic fails, with people breaking their backs counting as a sin???

It was funny though!


----------



## Scott (16 Mar 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I'll start:
> 
> Once I visited a girl working in a group home for troubled teenagers. One of the people there was a kid with schizophrenia. The girl who worked there told me he would cut out pictures of old men and put them in a briefcase, saying they were spies who were watching him. Also he would put odd packages in the mailbox and think that the government was sending them to him. The kid happened to come downstairs, and she introduced me. "I'm Steve." he says. I say "Hi Steve....*whispers to him* I'm the government." and I gave him a sly grin as he backed up the stairs and dashed into his room. Apparently he is still watching out for me. ha!



 :crickets:


----------



## Pieman (16 Mar 2012)

Oh well, I at least I think I'm funny.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Mar 2012)

'Funny' can mean "ha ha" or "peculiar"


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> 'Funny' can mean "ha ha" or "peculiar"









 ;D


----------



## Pieman (16 Mar 2012)

True. I think my sense of humor falls somewhere inbetween. Like this joke:

"Once I bought a box of special K serial. 'A healthy breakfast choice.' 

I had to wonder what would it mean if I bought three boxes of special K....'A breakfast of hatred'?

...okay, I'll stop now before someone comes with a hook and pulls me off stage.


----------



## beach_bum (16 Mar 2012)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Is laughing as you're watching a video of epic fails, with people breaking their backs counting as a sin???
> 
> It was funny though!



Really?  Once again...failing to see the humour in that. :


----------



## Jimmy_D (16 Mar 2012)

Maybe an erase of thread should be the next step for this one, 'cause realistically who is going to admit to any sin. wheather the person thought is was funny or not.


----------



## Pieman (16 Mar 2012)

> Maybe an erase of thread should be the next step for this one, 'cause realistically who is going to admit to any sin. wheather the person thought is was funny or not.


Just me, apparently.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

BOO URNS.... LOL


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> Maybe an erase of thread should be the next step for this one, 'cause realistically who is going to admit to any sin. wheather the person thought is was funny or not.



I have slept with my neighbour.

Both our sets of parents were out of town; that was a couple decades ago obviously.

Just saying.


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Mar 2012)

Maybe rename it "Confess your sins, but make it fuinny or else you're in for it!".

Kinda like the good old days, when a troop could get in a bit of shit, as long as he had a good story.

Many years ago my BSM found a young girl in my room in the shacks when he was looking around (I was at work like a good soldier).  It happened that one of my felllow gunners was in the area, and the BSM approached him.

"There is something in GnyHwy's room that doesn't belong.  Make sure it is not there when I get back".

That was all I heard about it, other than my friend telling me about it... and my girlfriend missing when I got back to my room.


----------



## fraserdw (16 Mar 2012)

I ate a piece of cake that was for my Sgt Maj a few years ago.  It was gooodddddd.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

During lock up duty you had to pre-make the coffee. Well instead of 3 scoops... I would add 5, 6, or 7 scoops... just enough to tar the roof each time.


----------



## GAP (16 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I have slept didn't get any sleep with my neighbour.
> 
> Both our sets of parents were out of town; that was a couple decades ago obviously.
> 
> Just saying.



TFTFY                   just saying...... ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2012)

One summer, while on course, a MCpl who shall remain nameless, while with a buddy chatting up some young women, gave the name of a Reg Force officer acquaintance as his own (with his colleague giving the name of a Reg Force WO they both knew as his own).  Nothing naughty/carnal happened - they just chatted as young folks will do, and everyone went their separate ways.

About 4-5 months later, back at home station, said Reg Force officer approaches the MCpl, asking about a woman who'd asked after him, and was wondering 1)  how he'd become an officer so quickly considering he was an MCpl the last time they talked, and 2)  what happened to his moustache and dark hair.

Tee-hee-hee......


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Mar 2012)

i'AM NOT TALKIN TILL i SEE MY LAWYER. Scoty B


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 Mar 2012)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> i'AM NOT TALKIN TILL i SEE MY LAWYER. Scoty B



Ya see what ya done?!?!

Jeebus friggin Mr. christe....


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2012)

Okay, I just laughed at a kid being bit by a lizard on America's Funniest Home videos.  In the lizard's defense, the kid was swinging it around by its tail.  So I think it was deserved.   >


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Mar 2012)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> i'AM NOT TALKIN TILL i SEE MY LAWYER. Scoty B



Me too.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (22 Mar 2012)

Not sure if it's a sin, more or less a dumbass thing I did today. I was expecting a phonecall from my Fire Chief regarding Training dates, since my fire chief and I are in great standing we tend to joke around. I got a call today, didn't check who it was, assuming it was him I answered "City Morgue, you stab 'em we slab 'em!" Needless to say, wasn't the chief. It was someone from the Recruiting center calling about a form I needed to complete. Needless to say, not quite a sin. Though I DO feel like I should be beat with a light pole...


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, I just laughed at a kid being bit by a lizard on America's Funniest Home videos.  In the lizard's defense, the kid was swinging it around by its tail.  So I think it was deserved.   >



Concur I watch stupid people TV all the time and LMFAO at them. Not only are they stupid but they film it pass it a round so everyone can see they are stupid. Life is hard but it is harder when your stupid, as these people prove time and time again.


----------



## Jimmy_D (23 Mar 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Concur I watch stupid people TV all the time and LMFAO at them. Not only are they stupid but they film it pass it a round so everyone can see they are stupid. Life is hard but it is harder when your stupid, as these people prove time and time again.



Thus makes a good reason for the song Roger Alan Wade sings - If your gonna be dumb, ya gotta be tough


----------



## Se7ensins (23 Mar 2012)

:facepalm:


----------

